# Slow Picture Display



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it me or has anyone else noticed a drastic slowdown of pictures being displayed in the threads? Seems to have been a recent spate of complaints about ISP's but I'm wondering if we have something else going on?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been having the same intermittent problem over the last couple of weeks as well Andy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

When I am checking this place from work it's horrid. Home is a little slower then normal but I can deal with that.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

No problem with displaying of anything. It might have been caused by updatings of yours net browser or OSes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

The site image loading are doing ok for me.

There is an additional load on the internet due to the Holidays because more people being off work, schools are closed, online Holiday shopping...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep.. it could have caused that too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2011)

Shouldn't be it up here. Started with me about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

So the reason might be the one I have mentioned in post #4.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2011)

Is there a fix?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

What are your OS and the net browser ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are using Mozilla Firefox 8.0, it uses a lot more RAM than before. A lot of folks are complaining about it and switching to Chrome or other web browsers. It has slowed my machine some but it's not to bad. Hopefully they will get the issue resolved soon.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't agree Im afraid. I have Vista installed with the laptop + 1GB RAM only . No problem with RAM amount when Mozilla Firefox ver. 8.0 working. Contrary to that, many of my mates here complain about IE and other net browsers with Windows OS going at first. I have installed Firefox for my old desktop computer with Win98SE. Of course I had had to find a version of the browser working with the OS. All problems with the net stopped at once.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

I kept getting a high RAM usage by MF warning from my AVG program so I got MF's site and found out a lot of folks were ticked about it. It will hang up on me from time to time, like I said, hopefully they will have the problem resolved soon.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

I see. The problem can be caused by some problems with an OS installed. Especially by OS Register where the mess is the hugest. I would suggest using one of programs for an OS cleaning. E.g. Tuneup, etc....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

Mozilla suggested disabling a certain program excelerater, I'm not sure which one but I haven't done this yet. The problem is not to bad for me yet. I do my comp maintenance on a regular bases ie once a month. Dumping the temp files, fixing the registry, defragging the system and so on.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

I see. Then all should have been going well with the computer there. I have to talk with my mates of soft&hardware service. Maybe I can find out more.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

I am not very computer literate so I get kind of nervous when I'm not sure of what it is I'm doing.  That's why I didn't shut of the program excelerater. If you do find something positive if you will PM me I would appreciate it very much. Thank you Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2011)

Certainly I'll do that.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2011)

I did to Mozilla what Wurger suggested in another thread of my own. 
"Tools", "Options", "Advanced", "Network", "Offline storage", "cache" "Clear now"! 
sometimes mine gets pretty high and this seemed to help a bit.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm running IE 9 on Windows 7 Home Premium. Using that just because I have all my bookmarks there. The wife and kids use Firefox 8. I'll try comparing and see what happens.

Edit: Noticed that posts with single pics load quickly. Posts with multiple pics take forever. Firefox 8 is slower than IE 9 when I tried both.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

I have seen as high as 546 megs of ram used for Firefox and that is a huge amount. Mine is set to clear itself each time I close Firefox so I should be ok there. As I said before, version 8.0 is using way to much ram and it has to do with the program that Mozilla has. They are going to have to redo it or come up with something else or they are going to loose more folks. My machine has 6 gig of ram but a lot of folks out there don't have but 2 to 4 unless they have a newer system. Most of the folks jumping ship are going to Google Chrome.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2011)

Jeez, took me 2 days to open this thread!!!



> Is there a fix?



yup! _(see below)_


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2011)

That's one way to fix it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2011)




----------

